# Wick Fowler chili mix tune up



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

A buddy's wife was working on a serious buzz while camping a few weeks ago and decided to make some quick chili.She used Wick Fowlers mix,but instead of water,she used a 16oz Coors,added one can of regular Rotel,and a packet of Liptons onion soup mix.The stuff is fantastic for fast chili.I cook mine way longer than the instructions.We call it 3 sheets chili.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Sounds good, I'll have to try that. Thanks


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

the Wick Fowler kits make a decent chili...
I prefer fresh onions and garlic, but the kit does OK...
and the fact that you can adjust the hotness is nice, also...
one tip, use a beer in place of same amt water.
long ago we used the kit or several when doing washpot and deer chili for a group around a bonfire in pastures...
a nice fact is that the kit is pre-measured and just multiply for the amt of meat.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Good idea, but use a real beer if yo can.. shiner cheer or a winter heavier beer. I don't use kits, but chili start with a base of ingredients and go from there. you can even pre mix em in a ziplock for future camping trips.. But thats me. Coors light is next to water. Quick Break Down


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Your right Captain.Shiner Bock is my beer of choice for drinking and cooking.Justin Wilson always said to cook with the wine you drink so you can drink while you cook.I tried a Blue Moon a couple days ago and would really like it ifin it was made in Tejas.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

right on Cappy!
no light beer!
IMO, the WF kit is good for folks who cant be troubled w/too much prep and doing a big batch for a lot of folks...
I tend to make my chile con carne from scratch, but usually use a good chile powder...
but sometimes I go all out with dried chile pods of various sorts (they need to be seeded and ground or boiled and blended into a slurry), whole comino (cumin) seeds, dry toasted and ground and I usually do this w/ fresh lean ground venison (thru a 3/8in plate).


----------

